# Ποιήματα για τα γεγονότα (και μερικά παλιότερα αλλά σχετικά)



## Costas (Dec 16, 2008)

Από το poema

Πολλά είναι πολύ ωραία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Πρέπει να διορθώσουμε το σύνδεσμο, Κώστα.

Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://www.e-poema.eu/poem.php?id=154


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2008)

Ωχ, ναι, σόρυ. Τα πολλά tabs, γαρ...


----------

